# Help!!! Old Teardrop Cables



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

One side! that is how I have seen them and that is how mine came. B50 or B500


Hutch


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

I assume you aware of the 'explosive' nature of old bows with tear drops

The cables are made out of wire and rust under the plastic ..... be very careful when you draw that up and release the first time

You can replace the cables fairly easily if you can get hold of some more cable .... off hand I can't think where, although someone here will know

I would personally change the cables if the string is worn

My 2 cents

WB


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya he has been using it for several years now that might be a good idea.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone got string length on this bow I can't read the tag. Thanks.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Opps I guess it would help if you knew what bow. It is a xi impact, myles keller not sure on year.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

If there's a string on it, there's your answer

Same thing goes for the cables


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

They say that B500 stretches would I need to make it any shorter?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I shot steel cables for a lot of years until FF came out with Hoyt in 1988, and never lost a cable at the teardrop, although I only used B50. One thing we did back then was to twist the string so that it matched the twist in the steel cable, although I have no proof that it made any difference.

Before the teardrops, there were crimped on eyelets that hooked over one end of an S hook and the string hooked over the other end of the S hook. These would pull out of the eyelet sometimes. It worked better to just bend the steel cable around one end of the S hook and crimp the end back to itself. I still have the heavy duty crimping tool specially sized to do this. The crimps had two different size holes, one to go over the plastic coating and the other to go over the stripped end to go in the crimp. These never came off.

The first teardrop cables were single and then someone realized that a double teardrop could eliminate the need for a bowstringer to change a string.

The only thing that would bother me is the potential age of teardrop compound bow cables. Even if they are new and never used, they might be twenty or more years old and if moisture would be getting into the cast teardrop past the plastic coasting of the cable, it may have already done so, and the rust started. Or maybe not.


----------

